# I7 3820 VS I7 3770K. Which one is best for games.



## omais

i buy a i7 3820. i want to know if that was a good choice thanks.


----------



## claptonman

Either one would destroy any game pair with the right graphics card, but the 3770k is faster and can be overclocked much easier.


----------



## wolfeking

3770k is better. It is faster and can be overclocked, the 3820 is stuck at its stock speed pretty much.


----------



## omais

look what i build. Intel® Core™ i7 3820 Processor, 16 GB [2 GB X8] DDR3-1600 Memory Module, AMD Radeon HD 7850 - 2GB, ASUS Sabertooth X79 -- 4x SATA 6GB/s, 4x USB 3.0.... what do you think about this. and overcloking 20 percent.


----------



## jonnyp11

3820 isn't an overclocker, it can be but not well at all. There is some weird way to do it by changing the turbo settings but idk about it.


----------



## omais

jonnyp11 said:


> 3820 isn't an overclocker, it can be but not well at all. There is some weird way to do it by changing the turbo settings but idk about it.



well i dont know a lot of pc. i build one in www.ibuypower.com , and they have chip xz9 cost more. and i choose overcloaking 20 percent. they have that future to this i7 3820.


----------



## wolfeking

your getting ripped off by them for it. Overclocking in that chip can only be done through the baseclock. Using base clock to overclock is unstable in Sandybridge and ivybridge.


----------



## claptonman

Go for the 3770k, especially if the 3820 is more expensive.


----------



## omais

i buy the desktop. i cant change it anymore.. but the pc is not good ? i am only waiting for the delivery. i choose that because costmoremoney thinked that means is better.


----------



## jonnyp11

omais said:


> i buy the desktop. i cant change it anymore.. but the pc is not good ? i am only waiting for the delivery. i choose that because costmoremoney thinked that means is better.



no, it's more because it's on a different socket, it might have more cache memory or something, it's made for a workstation more than a desktop/gamer, but it will be plenty fast and own every game out for a while. Really the processor isn't the most important part though, almost any new processor will game with ease.


----------



## omais

jonnyp11 said:


> no, it's more because it's on a different socket, it might have more cache memory or something, it's made for a workstation more than a desktop/gamer, but it will be plenty fast and own every game out for a while. Really the processor isn't the most important part though, almost any new processor will game with ease.



ah ok. and what do you think of the other specification that i put. the amd 7850 radeon 2 g. and 16 giga of ram. that is enough for games ?


----------



## jonnyp11

the 16 is way overkill, most games use 4, some newer ones will want 8. The 7850 is a monster, will serve you well. What power supply did you get?


----------



## omais

jonnyp11 said:


> the 16 is way overkill, most games use 4, some newer ones will want 8. The 7850 is a monster, will serve you well. What power supply did you get?



700 watt, cooling system ARC Dual Silent High Perfornamce Fan Upgrade (Push-Pull Airflow),, mother board ASUS Sabertooth X79 -- 4x SATA 6GB/s, 4x USB 3.0 ... what di you think about that ?


----------



## jonnyp11

do you know the brand? if it's the generic thing that just said 700w, not a corsair/cooler master or even thermaltake, then you need to replace it when you get it, thermaltake would need replacing too (i think they have an option for them)


----------



## omais

jonnyp11 said:


> do you know the brand? if it's the generic thing that just said 700w, not a corsair/cooler master or even thermaltake, then you need to replace it when you get it, thermaltake would need replacing too (i think they have an option for them)



it say standard..


----------



## jonnyp11

you might want to but a better one off newegg, then swap it out, really it's cheaper than upgrading to it from them, but it would still be about 100 bucks more. The one it comes with will be a cheap one that will have a risk of blowing and if that heppens it can take other parts out with it, and with how much you're paying for them i don't think you'd be happy.


----------



## spirit

Get a TX 6750 PSU from Newegg and buy the system with a 3770K and a Radeon 7850 or 7870 (or something of the like). Then once you get the system, put in the TX 650 PSU and then overclock the heck out of that 3770K providing the PC already comes with aftermarket cooling installed.


----------



## omais

jonnyp11 said:


> you might want to but a better one off newegg, then swap it out, really it's cheaper than upgrading to it from them, but it would still be about 100 bucks more. The one it comes with will be a cheap one that will have a risk of blowing and if that heppens it can take other parts out with it, and with how much you're paying for them i don't think you'd be happy.



ok i will do that when i recive the computer i will talk to you and you can tellme the best one to buy.


----------



## Asael.MaxGroup

keep us posted :good:


----------



## omais

Asael.MaxGroup said:


> keep us posted :good:



ok i hope this pc is going to be awesome. i put like 1800 dollars making it. i will send email to the company that build the pc in order to change the power suply.and when i recieve the pc i will tell you how runs.


----------



## spirit

omais said:


> ok i hope this pc is going to be awesome. i put like 1800 dollars making it. i will send email to the company that build the pc in order to change the power suply.and when i recieve the pc i will tell you how runs.



Awesome! :good: With a 3770K it's gonna be pretty fast.  Hope you enjoy your purchase!


----------



## omais

jonnyp11 said:


> do you know the brand? if it's the generic thing that just said 700w, not a corsair/cooler master or even thermaltake, then you need to replace it when you get it, thermaltake would need replacing too (i think they have an option for them)



hi bro. i talk to them and they will change the standard power supply for the thermaltake  850 Watt W0319RU,  i hopw with this my pc will be a monster for games. that is what i want. they said that can be overcloaking to 20 percent when i build it. that can be ?


----------



## jonnyp11

it can be but i think they use the turbo, so normally it will read as the 3 or so ghz, but when all cores are used then it should boost up to the higher speed, i think that's how they do it.

Can you call them and change it to the 3770k one? since it's cheaper and faster. Also it would be better to get the corsair ones not the thermaltake.


----------



## omais

jonnyp11 said:


> it can be but i think they use the turbo, so normally it will read as the 3 or so ghz, but when all cores are used then it should boost up to the higher speed, i think that's how they do it.
> 
> Can you call them and change it to the 3770k one? since it's cheaper and faster. Also it would be better to get the corsair ones not the thermaltake.




i will ask but i think they will not do it. because when i toldabout the power suplly.they say no. but then they write to me and told me that is ok.58 dollar i only have to pay more.  and the 3770k. in order to change it i have to change the pc completely , chagne the motherbpoard too.. i think they will not do it. because they told me that they start to building it.


----------



## jonnyp11

it should be fine.


----------



## omais

jonnyp11 said:


> it should be fine.



like i told you i want it to games. you told me that with a good video card and enough ram will be good for games. because of that i am good now heheh.. i read in other web page. that 3770k is better and in others one say that 3820 is better. i hope my pc will be a good one.


----------



## spirit

omais said:
			
		

> i only have to pay more. and the 3770k. in order to change it i have to change the pc completely , chagne the motherbpoard too..


It would be cheaper for them to build a system with a 3770K and an LGA 1155 motherboard rather than using a 3820 and an LGA 2011 board, so I don't know why it's costing you more to have them build you a cheaper system...?


----------



## omais

vistakid10 said:


> It would be cheaper for them to build a system with a 3770K and an LGA 1155 motherboard rather than using a 3820 and an LGA 2011 board, so I don't know why it's costing you more to have them build you a cheaper system...?



i will send them an email. and i will tell you what they answer me . about the power supply they first told me that they have the parts and they will start building the pc... because of that i think they will say the same.. and other think that i was reading that the good thing of the xz9 is that the new processor that are coming can you upgrade that motherboard..


----------



## spirit

X79 is a chipset, not a processor. Yes, send them an email and tell them that you want a 3770K and a Z77-based motherboard. Tell them to get the GA-Z77X-UD3H or the GA-Z77X-UD5H, those are both awesome boards.


----------



## Ankur

If they can replace the CPU to 3770K then well and good else if finally you have to stay with the 3820 then you still have a chance to upgrade to Ivy Bridge-E which will work with X79 LGA 2011.


----------



## omais

yes. that is what i am thinking. this motherboard will support the new processor.  and i will wait until next year for the new one and i will upgrade it. and i read that the i7 3820 run pretty good with games. beecause i put 16 giga ram. and the video card amd 7850 hd 2 g ,, and the motherboard ASUS Sabertooth X79 -- 4x SATA 6GB/s, 4x USB 3.0 i think that is enough to play game two years more until the new processorcome. like one wrote before the more important is the video and ram. and i think i have good ones of each.


----------



## spirit

Honestly, you're just wasting money going for LGA 2011 and X79. The 3770K and a good Z77 board will play games just fine for the next few years no problems. Even an i5 3570K would play the games fine for the next few years. Speak to the guys and see if they can build you a cheaper 3770K + Z77 system if it isn't too much of a hassle for them. It's your call at the end of the day though.


----------



## kdfresh09

i think your new computer is just fine for what you want it to do plus some.  the socket 2011 isnt as cheap, but it is a nice platform, especialy with tha sabertooth board.  sure, it may not be as cost effective, but you are going to get a bit more performance since you will be utilizing quad channel memmory, vs the dual channel memmory with a z77 chipset.  you will also get to upgrade later down the road, so your covered there, and the sabertooth board should hold up well for its warranty.  the ram, i would say 16 gigs is good for tht system.  the ram isnt too expensive, so going for 16 gigs now, (4 x 4 gigs), is good since you have a quad channel board, which needs 4 sticks to run properly.  if you were to get 8 gigs instead, then you would need to get 4 x 2gig sticks, and i dont think thats a smart investment, since 2 gig sticks, in my opinion, are not wise for upgrade paths.  2 x 8 gig sticks would be ideal, but then you would be only using two sticks, resulting in your baord to run in dual channel mode, defeating the ability of higher performance over the z77 platform.  as for the video card, the 670 will be fantastic.  it will last you for sometime.  and as far as being able to overclock the 3820, its all through the base clock, and turning the multiplyer up on the turbo core.  the stock multiplyer i believe is adjustable a little, stock is 36, but i believe the multiplyer stops at 40.  so with out changing the base clock you can up this multiplyer to 40 and get 4Ghz.  if you want more than you need to up the turbo multiplyer to further your overclock, or change the base clock to 120, or both.  either way, it overclocks just as well as the k versions for the most part, its just not as easy as it could be.  the power supply,thermaltake, is an alright one, although a corsair or seasonic would be better.  but all around, i think you have a gret machine.  enjoy it.


----------



## omais

kdfresh09 said:


> i think your new computer is just fine for what you want it to do plus some.  the socket 2011 isnt as cheap, but it is a nice platform, especialy with tha sabertooth board.  sure, it may not be as cost effective, but you are going to get a bit more performance since you will be utilizing quad channel memmory, vs the dual channel memmory with a z77 chipset.  you will also get to upgrade later down the road, so your covered there, and the sabertooth board should hold up well for its warranty.  the ram, i would say 16 gigs is good for tht system.  the ram isnt too expensive, so going for 16 gigs now, (4 x 4 gigs), is good since you have a quad channel board, which needs 4 sticks to run properly.  if you were to get 8 gigs instead, then you would need to get 4 x 2gig sticks, and i dont think thats a smart investment, since 2 gig sticks, in my opinion, are not wise for upgrade paths.  2 x 8 gig sticks would be ideal, but then you would be only using two sticks, resulting in your baord to run in dual channel mode, defeating the ability of higher performance over the z77 platform.  as for the video card, the 670 will be fantastic.  it will last you for sometime.  and as far as being able to overclock the 3820, its all through the base clock, and turning the multiplyer up on the turbo core.  the stock multiplyer i believe is adjustable a little, stock is 36, but i believe the multiplyer stops at 40.  so with out changing the base clock you can up this multiplyer to 40 and get 4Ghz.  if you want more than you need to up the turbo multiplyer to further your overclock, or change the base clock to 120, or both.  either way, it overclocks just as well as the k versions for the most part, its just not as easy as it could be.  the power supply,thermaltake, is an alright one, although a corsair or seasonic would be better.  but all around, i think you have a gret machine.  enjoy it.



thank you. when i recieve the computer i will write here and tell everyone abut it.. i hope this will play games nice ... is what i need hehe. and the thing is that i can upgrade it next year with the new processor. i will wait until. them and i think will run properly. i have the amd 7850 2 giga.. i saw is very good. and one person here told me that is a monster hehe


----------



## jonnyp11

really the new processors next year are the same processors as the 3770k just with 6 cores and they might make another 4 core which would be the same as the 3820, and the performance difference is around like 5%, we just wanted you to get the best thing you could, but the difference between the 3770 and 3820 is very small. The new-new processors next year that should actually be better and all will require a new motherboard most likely.


----------



## omais

jonnyp11 said:


> really the new processors next year are the same processors as the 3770k just with 6 cores and they might make another 4 core which would be the same as the 3820, and the performance difference is around like 5%, we just wanted you to get the best thing you could, but the difference between the 3770 and 3820 is very small. The new-new processors next year that should actually be better and all will require a new motherboard most likely.



ah ok. well i talk to them and they told me that they start to building it. well next time i have to research more . i buy that one because i saw that cost more and i thinked was better. but if the difference is very small. is not going to be problem .. when i recive the pc i will post here and will tel you what about it. they change the power supply to tharmaltake 850 watt. i have to wait 10 days to recieve te pc. thanks for the help.


----------



## omais

hello. i recieve my computer yesterday and i have to tell you that is a monster. they overcloak it to 4.4 gigahertz. i play starcraft  2 ultra settings 0 lag.. i ahveto say that is a fast and powerfull pc,


----------



## Briilee

Was conflicted about my CPU choice as well when i bought a new gaming pc a month back.
3770k came out on top on almost every test i could find, also cost a little less than a Sandy-BridgeE setup


----------



## spirit

Yes the 3700K is a faster all-rounder, and as mentioned here several times before, 3770K + Z77 is cheaper than 3820 + X79.


----------

